# Di là, nel forum



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2012)

ho letto uno scambio di battute sui gay. Una discussione. Simpatica qualcuno l'ha definita.
Quello che mi è apparso chiaro è che. Gli etero che parlano dei gay (le checche isteriche sono.... i gay sono...)...semplicemente *non frequentano i gay. Non hanno amici gay. Non conoscenze eh? Intendo amici. Con cui vai a bere qualcosa. Con cui parli oltre il gay pride. Con cui ti confidi. E fai confidare. Con cui passi serate e non solo perchè per le donne sono amici meravigliosi.*
Un pentolone di idee e frasi scritte che appartengono alla mentalità del folklore etero.
Addirittura ho letto la parola frocio, buttata li con noncuranza. Come se fosse una parola normale e non offensiva.
Che dire. Siamo ancora lontani. Molto lontani.
E nel frattempo mi godo i miei locali gay. I miei amici gay. La letteratura gay...
Senza piume di struzzo e senza confidenze pucci pucci.

I migliori amici delle donne sono i diamanti come disse una bionda famosa.
Non i gay.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

Renditi conto che l'approccio all'universo gay...è differente per una donna...etero...che per un uomo etero...personalmente adoro le lesbiche!


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton;bt334 ha detto:
			
		

> Renditi conto che l'approccio all'universo gay...è differente per una donna...etero...che per un uomo etero...personalmente adoro le lesbiche!


Non vedo il mondo gay come un mondo da approcciare. E il mio atteggiamento è uguale sia con le lesbiche sia con i gay.
Io non adoro i gay. Non sono un qualcosa diverso da me che devo dire. O cazzo. Come mi devo approcciare? Oppure...Oddio...che teneeeeerooooooo. 
Cosa sono...dei bambolotti a momenti carino e a momenti checche isteriche?
Ma soprattutto. Da donna etero. Quando conosco una lesbica. Il mio primo pensiero non è "Speriamo non mi metta la lingua in bocca"
Ma è quello che pensano gli uomini etero quando *approcciano *un omosessuale.
Tranquilli maschioni etero. Non funziona così.
E no.


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe;bt335 ha detto:
			
		

> Non vedo il mondo gay come un mondo da approcciare. E il mio atteggiamento è uguale sia con le lesbiche sia con i gay.
> Io non adoro i gay. Non sono un qualcosa diverso da me che devo dire. O cazzo. Come mi devo approcciare? Oppure...Oddio...che teneeeeerooooooo.
> Cosa sono...dei bambolotti a momenti carino e a momenti checche isteriche?
> Ma soprattutto. Da donna etero. Quando conosco una lesbica. Il mio primo pensiero non è "Speriamo non mi metta la lingua in bocca"
> ...


sono pienamente d'accordo con te! 
brava! 
purtoppo il mondo è ancora molto lontano dal raggiungere questo punto di vista.....


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2012)

Simy;bt336 ha detto:
			
		

> sono pienamente d'accordo con te!
> brava!
> purtoppo il mondo è ancora molto lontano dal raggiungere questo punto di vista.....


Ci arriveremo. L'evoluzione non si arresta. Può essere lenta ma ho fiducia nella razza umana. E poi è anche una questione di contesto sociale. Io sono stata fortunata perchè nonostante la mia famiglia fosse empatica e dolce come un coccodrillo, comunque la libertà di pensiero e l'accettazione totale delle diversità è sempre stato un caposaldo della mia educazione. Non avere paura dell'altro. Ecco. Si riassume in una frase. Non avere paura dell'altro.


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe;bt337 ha detto:
			
		

> Ci arriveremo. L'evoluzione non si arresta. Può essere lenta ma ho fiducia nella razza umana. E poi è anche una questione di contesto sociale. Io sono stata fortunata perchè nonostante la mia famiglia fosse empatica e dolce come un coccodrillo, comunque la libertà di pensiero e l'accettazione totale delle diversità è sempre stato un caposaldo della mia educazione. Non avere paura dell'altro. Ecco. Si riassume in una frase. Non avere paura dell'altro.


dovremmo imparare dagli animali...


----------



## Tubarao (17 Febbraio 2012)

Commento il tuo post facendo un parallelo. Purtroppo non riusciamo a non caratterizzare quando parliamo di altre persone. Te la ricordi l'emergenza stupri ? Si parlava dello Stupratore e si aggiungeva la parola Rumeno, o Italiano. E io giù a incazzarmici perchè era una caratterizzazione inutile, in quanto la bastardaggine è trasversale e non ha nazionalità. Facciamo lo stesso errore quando interagiamo con gay: "Ciao ti presento Tizio", e poi appena non visti la caratterizzazione all'orecchio: "Aaahh è Gay". E la frase: "io non ho niente contro i gay", io la trovo molto più discriminante del "frocio" buttato lì. Proprio perchè caratterizza inutilmente una persona. E la caratterizza, tra l'altro, nella più inutile delle caratterizzazioni: l'orientamento sessuale. Vedo che però questa è una cosa che forse stà cambiando. Nel mio gruppo di capoeira c'è un ragazzo, più vicino ai 25 che ai 30, che è dichiaratamente gay. L'unico caratteristica per il quale viene caratterizzato negli spogliatoi è l'avere un fisico della madonna e menare come un dannato a capoeira. E credimi, nessun occhio di riguardo sul fare battute a sfondo gay, perchè avere quell'occhio di riguardo significherebbe puntare il faro sul suo essere gay, e puntare quel faro equivale a discriminare. E se discrimini...quello mena come un fabbro . Comunque....tutta stà tiritera per dire che alla fine, ci sono prima le persone, e poi ci sono le loro caratteristiche: santi, poeti, navigatori, neri, gialli, gay, stalloni, stupratori, delinquenti, presidenti, puttane, traditi, traditrici, varie ed eventuali. E solo il giorno che riusciremo a capire che queste caratteristiche sono trasversali.....potremmo definirci una società.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao;bt339 ha detto:
			
		

> Commento il tuo post facendo un parallelo. Purtroppo non riusciamo a non caratterizzare quando parliamo di altre persone. Te la ricordi l'emergenza stupri ? Si parlava dello Stupratore e si aggiungeva la parola Rumeno, o Italiano. E io giù a incazzarmici perchè era una caratterizzazione inutile, in quanto la bastardaggine è trasversale e non ha nazionalità. Facciamo lo stesso errore quando interagiamo con gay: "Ciao ti presento Tizio", e poi appena non visti la caratterizzazione all'orecchio: "Aaahh è Gay". E la frase: "io non ho niente contro i gay", io la trovo molto più discriminante del "frocio" buttato lì. Proprio perchè caratterizza inutilmente una persona. E la caratterizza, tra l'altro, nella più inutile delle caratterizzazioni: l'orientamento sessuale. Vedo che però questa è una cosa che forse stà cambiando. Nel mio gruppo di capoeira c'è un ragazzo, più vicino ai 25 che ai 30, che è dichiaratamente gay. L'unico caratteristica per il quale viene caratterizzato negli spogliatoi è l'avere un fisico della madonna e menare come un dannato a capoeira. E credimi, nessun occhio di riguardo sul fare battute a sfondo gay, perchè avere quell'occhio di riguardo significherebbe puntare il faro sul suo essere gay, e puntare quel faro equivale a discriminare. E se discrimini...quello mena come un fabbro . Comunque....tutta stà tiritera per dire che alla fine, ci sono prima le persone, e poi ci sono le loro caratteristiche: santi, poeti, navigatori, neri, gialli, gay, stalloni, stupratori, delinquenti, presidenti, puttane, traditi, traditrici, varie ed eventuali. E solo il giorno che riusciremo a capire che queste caratteristiche sono trasversali.....potremmo definirci una società.


Hai ragionissimo su tutto. Infatti anche io faccio battute ad uno dei miei collaboratori dichiaratamente gay. Non è la battuta in se ad essere discriminatoria. E' quello che viene prima. O dopo. Se io ti presento tizio e poi ti dico subito dopo E' gay. Quello è discriminatorio. Ed è discriminatorio anche quello che ti risponde "nessun problema"
Le rare volte che mi hanno "avvertita" che tizio era gay...io veramente non capivo perchè mi dessero quell'informazione.
Quindi. Prima le persone e poi le "caratteristiche"...(io traditrice!!!E qualcuno potrebbe anche suggerire anche un pò zocc...:rotfl


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Febbraio 2012)

Io trovo difficile parlare in un contesto normale di gay.

Ma, fortunatamente, non sono normale.

Essendo convinto single, sono aperto a parlare con tutti e non mi interessa l'impostazione sessuale. Se una persona mi piace, è perché mi attrae per quello che è.

Nel contesto normale, ognuno deve rappresentare qualcuno, ma non se stesso. Non è "schick". E così avviene che si diventa ad esempio "gay" pur non essendolo e si distrae l'attenzione verso mete che non si vogliono raggiungere mai.

A me piacciono tutti e tutte tranne finti e finte.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe;bt340 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai ragionissimo su tutto. Infatti anche io faccio battute ad uno dei miei collaboratori dichiaratamente gay. Non è la battuta in se ad essere discriminatoria. E' quello che viene prima. O dopo. *Se io ti presento tizio e poi ti dico subito dopo E' gay*. Quello è discriminatorio. Ed è discriminatorio anche quello che ti risponde "nessun problema"
> Le rare volte che mi hanno "avvertita" che tizio era gay...io veramente non capivo perchè mi dessero quell'informazione.
> Quindi. Prima le persone e poi le "caratteristiche"...(io traditrice!!!E qualcuno potrebbe anche suggerire anche un pò zocc...:rotfl


Io mi sento aggredito quando qualcuno mi presenta una persona in questo modo. Come se non mi permettesse di farmi una personale opinione. Ma al contrario, mi faccio subito una nuova del presentatore. Pessima. Passa da pettegolo e da evitare.

Purtroppo capita. Ma è stupido.

E' come dire: "ti presento Francuccio, è un bambino", ma peggio. Gli si da una colpa e nel contempo si cerca una scusa per essere in contatto con qualcuno "diverso".


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt342 ha detto:
			
		

> Io mi sento aggredito quando qualcuno mi presenta una persona in questo modo. Come se non mi permettesse di farmi una personale opinione. Ma al contrario, mi faccio subito una nuova del presentatore. Pessima. Passa da pettegolo e da evitare.
> 
> Purtroppo capita. Ma è stupido.
> 
> E' come dire: "ti presento Francuccio, è un bambino", ma peggio. Gli si da una colpa e nel contempo si cerca una scusa per essere in contatto con qualcuno "diverso".


Quotissimo entrambe le tue risposte.


----------

